# Speedster S4 Front Derailer



## JohnF (Jun 25, 2004)

Can anyone provide a closeup picture, non-driveside, of the cable route and attachment for a Tiagra Triple FD? Or a diagram?

I've looked around but can't find any info.

FWIW my derailer does work, but the bare cable contacts the body of the derailer in a way that strikes me as wrong.

Thanks!


----------

